# Sondaggio: Raduno donne ... Roma o Firenze?



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

semplice ... 

o Roma o Firenze ... 


dove ti piacerebbe?

Vota ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sei grande!


votato :smile:


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sei grande!
> 
> 
> votato :smile:



Ciao


allora, lo teniamo come valido ... 

ok ... si vota ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

IL VOTO E' CONSENTITO ALLE SOLE PARTECIPANTI! (lo dico chiaramente )


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> semplice ...
> 
> ...


Oh se ti sposo! Ti sposo, donnina meravigliosa!


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

Per me è UGUALE. Quindi mi astengo


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ma perchè non a Fukushima, care amiche forumiste?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh se ti sposo! Ti sposo, donnina meravigliosa!


vota, però, prima correre a prendere le fedi

edit: letto, ok.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> IL VOTO E' CONSENTITO ALLE SOLE PARTECIPANTI! (lo dico chiaramente )



Ciao


in più ... si dovrebbe vedere, chi ha votato ... 

così, nessuno può fare il furbetto ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè non a Fukushima, care amiche forumiste?


troppo banale


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè non a Fukushima, care amiche forumiste?



Ciao

siamo come l'erba cattiva ... 

né Fukushima ... né lo smog di Roma ... 

Torneremo ... preparati ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> in più ... si dovrebbe vedere, chi ha votato ...
> ...


cerchiamo di tenere i conti, per ora io e te. Chiunque voti scriva un post, please.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

ecco già il primo voto anonimo. Uff.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cerchiamo di tenere i conti, per ora io e te. Chiunque voti scriva un post, please.


Ho votato Roma perché sapendolo con un certo anticipo le domeniche sono più gestibili. Per gli altri giorni vale pure Firenze!


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cerchiamo di tenere i conti, per ora io e te. Chiunque voti scriva un post, please.



Ciao Ab

se vai sul numero, accanto al "Balken" ... mmmhhh, 
la sbarra rossa che segnala quanti hanno votato,
vedi i nomi, di chi hanno votato ... 
sopra, sopra ... nel indice del sondaggio ... 
clicca sul numero ... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco già il primo voto anonimo. Uff.


Che vuol dire? Io ho cliccato, non ho firmato...


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che vuol dire? Io ho cliccato, non ho firmato...



Ciao

:rotfl: ... va benissimo!


per controllare chi, cliccare sul numero,
poi escono i nomi ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che vuol dire? Io ho cliccato, non ho firmato...


bene, eri tu!. Quando si vota, meglio scrive subito un post (tipo: votato), così teniamo il conto. Siamo per ora io, sienne, te, fanta si astiene


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ma di domenica?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma di domenica?


 o sab o dom. Che preferisci?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ab
> 
> se vai sul numero, accanto al "Balken" ... mmmhhh,
> la sbarra rossa che segnala quanti hanno votato,
> ...


ahhhhh! Ma sei fantastica!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> o sab o dom. Che preferisci?



Settimana 
sabato domenica lavoro 
più di altri giorni
ma fate voi magari mi organizzo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Settimana
> sabato domenica lavoro
> più di altri giorni
> ma fate voi magari mi organizzo...


facciamo così: intanto votiamo il posto. Poi facciamo un sondaggio sul giorno.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Settimana
> sabato domenica lavoro
> più di altri giorni
> ma fate voi magari mi organizzo...


Ricapitolo per me.
Domenica, meglio comunque Roma.
Altri giorni vanno bene Roma e Firenze, dal lunedì al sabato.
In ambedue i casi naturalmente toccherà un certo margine di anticipo, non troppo però, queste cose vanno abbastanza cotte e mangiate!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè non a Fukushima, care amiche forumiste?


Sei donna? Se si puoi venire a che tu ...per me è indifferente tanto sempre a metà strada sto


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

Voto anche io, dai. Ma ricordate che se dobbiamo rinunciare a qualcuna perché risulta difficile per lei, per me è uguale.:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Bon ho votato Firenze ...
ma nei week end ho qualche problema...
per altro comunque non riesco a confermare 
fin a qualche giorno prima 
ma non dipende da me...


----------



## lolapal (30 Gennaio 2014)

Per me può andar bene anche Firenze... Roma la raggiungo più facilmente, senza cambi, ma va bene lo stesso...

:smile:


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Votato.

Mi piace Firenze ma sono pigra


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per me può andar bene anche Firenze... Roma la raggiungo più facilmente, senza cambi, ma va bene lo stesso...
> 
> :smile:



Ciao Lola,


un abbraccio ... 
uno sguardo ... 

e ci vediamo ... 
a Firenze o a Roma ... 
bellissino!



sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lola,
> 
> 
> un abbraccio ...
> ...


Sì... :festa: :festa: :festa:

:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2014)

votato Firenze


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

ma perplesso perchè ha votato? c'è qualcosa che dobbiamo sapere?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perplesso perchè ha votato? c'è qualcosa che dobbiamo sapere?


Perchè così viene pure lui a fare il mentecatto profiler dei poveretti per sollazzarvi e sollazzarsi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perplesso perchè ha votato? c'è qualcosa che dobbiamo sapere?


lo ha proposto Fanta. Io sono d'accordissimo e anche felice per questa eventualità 'eccezionale', come altre, ma, sai: "una testa, un voto"


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho votato, ma il voto è secreto.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè così viene pure lui a fare il mentecatto profiler dei poveretti per sollazzarvi e sollazzarsi.


se è sole donne è sole donne


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lo ha proposto Fanta. Io sono d'accordissimo e anche felice per questa eventualità 'eccezionale', come altre, ma, sai: "una testa, un voto"



cioè possono votare ma non partecipare?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io ho votato, ma il voto è secreto.


chi te l'ha chiesto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè possono votare ma non partecipare?


la sua presenza era partita come proposta, dicevo. Io sono d'accordo, ma mica decido io o Fanta! Quello, intendevo. Poi Passante è passato e ha scelto la città, segno che vorrebbe venire, altro non so. President ha votato ma lui non c'entra davvero un cazzo, il suo voto va scontato dal totale.

Edit: dunque a tutt'ora siamo 8 a 3.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chi te l'ha chiesto?


La mia coscienza civica. 

Poi ho letto...


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> IL VOTO E' CONSENTITO ALLE SOLE PARTECIPANTI! (lo dico chiaramente )


...e ho capito che non avrei dovuto.

Sorry.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La mia coscienza civica.
> 
> Poi ho letto...
> 
> ...


ahahaha, che senso avrebbe avuto tener conto dell'opinione di chi non è invitato, non è chiaro a nessuno, tranne te :smile:


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la sua presenza era partita come proposta, dicevo. Io sono d'accordo, ma mica decido io o Fanta! Quello, intendevo. Poi Passante è passato e ha scelto la città, segno che vorrebbe venire, altro non so. President ha votato ma lui non c'entra davvero un cazzo, il suo voto va scontato dal totale.
> 
> Edit: dunque a tutt'ora siamo 8 a 3.



che c'entra Passante con Perplesso? 
anninaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che c'entra Passante con Perplesso?
> anninaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


aspetta che mi sono persa, aho, sto a lavorà!

Io parlavo di Passante, l'unico uomo che è stato proposto. Se ha votato Perplesso, anche il suo voto va scontato. Via, fuori, che palle, non sanno leggere?

Edit: hai ragione, è Perplesso che ha votato senza averne diritto. Siamo a 8 a 2. Sono noiosi, sì, tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta che mi sono persa, aho, sto a lavorà!
> 
> Io parlavo di Passante, l'unico uomo che è stato proposto. Se ha votato Perplesso, anche il suo voto va scontato. Via, fuori, che palle, non sanno leggere?


Io ho votato Fukushima, e credetemi più siete meglio è.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta che mi sono persa, aho, sto a lavorà!
> 
> Io parlavo di Passante, l'unico uomo che è stato proposto. Se ha votato Perplesso, anche il suo voto va scontato. Via, fuori, che palle, non sanno leggere?



appunto, ha votato perplesso, non passante.


Mah,.,. cosa non è chiaro nella frase "per sole donne"?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto, ha votato perplesso, non passante.
> 
> 
> Mah,.,. cosa non è chiaro nella frase "per sole donne"?


ma infatti! SOLO DONNE TRANNE (se tutte lo vogliamo e lui pure) PASSANTE. Gli altri si facciano il raduno proprio.


----------



## Leda (31 Gennaio 2014)

Per me vanno benissimo entrambe, quindi non voto e lascio esprimere voi. Mi accoderò volentieri alla maggioranza


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La mia coscienza civica.
> 
> Poi ho letto...
> 
> ...


idem


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

ma poverini (perpli e president) magari volevano solo partecipare ...
oddio che tenerezza.....
non ce la faccio...

vi giuro.....mi si e' aperto il cuore....
ho visto buone intenzioni......


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma poverini (perpli e president) magari volevano solo partecipare ...
> oddio che tenerezza.....
> non ce la faccio...
> 
> ...




Ciao 


si, lo credo anche io ... 

in effetti ... 


sienne


----------



## parliamone (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma poverini (perpli e president) magari volevano solo partecipare ...
> oddio che tenerezza.....
> non ce la faccio...
> 
> ...


hahahh, carina questa


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho votato Fukushima, e credetemi più siete meglio è.



Arriviamo, all'azzurro Savoia ...  ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

*ok*

io ho votato.
Firenze ma non tanto per me, quanto per le ragazze del profondo nord.
Vedo che si sta andando verso Roma... per me va bene uguale.
Vorrei solo dire due cose:
la prima, teniamo conto degli orari di massima dei treni... chi si trova a fare 5 ore di viaggio e magari non può pernottare...
la seconda: una volta che abbiamo deciso la città, suggerirei di continuare a metterci d'accordo via mp, non tanto per non far sapere agli utenti curiosoni come il nostro JB... a me preoccupano quelli che leggono e non scrivono, per intenderci.
Una volta era anche possibile fare dei gruppi... è stata tolta l'opzione, qualcuna sa qualcosa?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho votato.
> Firenze ma non tanto per me, quanto per le ragazze del profondo nord.
> Vedo che si sta andando verso Roma... per me va bene uguale.
> Vorrei solo dire due cose:
> ...


concordo


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho votato.
> Firenze ma non tanto per me, quanto per le ragazze del profondo nord.
> Vedo che si sta andando verso Roma... per me va bene uguale.
> Vorrei solo dire due cose:
> ...


d'accordo su tutto; l'opzione gruppi però non so se ci sia e come usarla al caso. Sono sempre utilissima.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

Ragazze ... 
A Firenze non conosco nessuno ... e se scendo, almeno tre giorni. 
Cioè, capisco benissimo quelli del Sud, figuriamoci! 
Va beh, non posso adeguarmi. E sono pure egoista. Roma, perché 
avrei pure cose che dovrei fare ... con uno schiaffo, prenderei due mosche ... 

Vediamo come va ... 

PS: Si potrebbe chiedere a Quibbe, comunque ... o un blog con accesso limitato. 
Questo si può fare. Anzi, lo faccio io. Non ho nessun blog e potrei iniziarlo con 
acesso limitato. Chi vuole accedere, mi scrive un MP, e basta scrivere IO ...  ...
Poi io capisco ... e dò l'accesso ... OK. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

*se riesco a scendere e si fa a roma*

e qualcuna ha problemi di pernottamento puo felicemente stare da me


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ragazze ...
> A Firenze non conosco nessuno ... e se scendo, almeno tre giorni.
> ...


fatto


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e qualcuna ha problemi di pernottamento puo felicemente stare da me



Ciao Miss,

ohhh, sarebbe ... una vera sballatura! 
in senso esclusivamente positivo! ... :smile:


sienne


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fatto



Ciao 

OK. Allora aspetto. Se no, apro il mio blog con accesso limitato ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ragazze ...
> A Firenze non conosco nessuno ... e se scendo, almeno tre giorni.
> ...


Bellissima!!
Da noi si dice "prendere due piccioni con una fava"


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2014)

per me sarebbe più agevole roma, ho votato, sempre ammesso che mi vogliate. cheche ne dicano gli altri.


ricordate che ogni pollaio vuole il suo gallo. (cit. detti antichi siciliani)


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima!!
> Da noi si dice "prendere due piccioni con una fava"



Ciao 

anche questa o così, è bella ... 
grazie!


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> per me sarebbe più agevole roma, ho votato, sempre ammesso che mi vogliate. cheche ne dicano gli altri.
> 
> 
> ricordate che ogni pollaio vuole il suo gallo. (cit. detti antichi siciliani)


schrzi, vero? :sonar:


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> per me sarebbe più agevole roma, ho votato, sempre ammesso che mi vogliate. cheche ne dicano gli altri.




Ciao Lui


com stai?
ok ... vediamo cosa si può fare ... 


fa attenzione ... 
guarda giù ... giù sto scrivendo ... 




















































Ma non qui! Giù da te!
Cosa vedi?
Ecco ... perciò, per quello zimbello ... nada ... 
Prenditela con lui ... ​





sienne  .... :smile:


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> schrzi, vero? :sonar:


Ti sembro il tipo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ti sembro il tipo?


se lo sapessi, non lo chiederei...

se l'avessi trovato divertente, avrei pensato fosse uno scherzo...

se avessi 4 ruote sarei un carretto, etc.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

Vuol dire che io e President ci faremo perdonare l'errore di aver votato al sondaggio offrendoci come reggistriscioni.

si potrebbe avere anche un birra doppio malto,come paga?


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se lo sapessi, non lo chiederei...
> 
> se l'avessi trovato divertente, avrei pensato fosse uno scherzo...
> 
> se avessi 4 ruote sarei un carretto, etc.


ma non potevi scrivere un semplice NO.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

A me non me ne sbate niente.
Ma ho dovuto votare firenze
perchè lunaiena mi ha minacciato che se non lo facevo mi lasciava.

Solo dopo mi sono accorto che cliccando i numeretti si vede chi ha votato.

Quindi ho confessato
per correttezza....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ho votato roma ma va bene anche Firenze impegni permettendo


----------



## lolapal (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma non potevi scrivere un semplice NO.


Lui, ma non lo sai che le donne sono complicate? 
Ti manca l'ABC...


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

Poi una foto di gruppo con didascalie esplicative per identificare ciascuna delle partecipanti ce la spedite?


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Poi una foto di gruppo con didascalie esplicative per identificare ciascuna delle partecipanti ce la spedite?



Ciao H7,

affinché sono io la fotografa, si può fare ... 
vediamo cosa dicono ... 
come le vorresti, a spezzatino? 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao H7,
> 
> affinché sono io la fotografa, si può fare ...
> vediamo cosa dicono ...
> ...


Bonjour cherie. Come tu ritieni sia meglio. Sono certo che sarete tutte fotogeniche e sorridenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bonjour cherie. Come tu ritieni sia meglio. Sono certo che sarete tutte fotogeniche e sorridenti.


Sorridenti probabilmente, fotogeniche chissà.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bonjour cherie. Come tu ritieni sia meglio. Sono certo che sarete tutte fotogeniche e sorridenti.




Hola mi compañero de viaje,


benissimo! ... angolatura ... aspetta aspetta,
la pianta dei piedi! perfetto, sarà fatto ... 


ps: mmmhhh volevi fregarci  ... con qualche complimentino,
ma alla fine ... solo certi pezzettini interessano ...
no hay nada que hacer ... :smile: ...  



sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sorridenti probabilmente, fotogeniche chissà.



Stuzica, stuzica ... siamo raggianti. 

Spacchiamo ... :mrgreen: ... ma per i fatti nostri. Sorry.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Stuzica, stuzica ... siamo raggianti.
> 
> Spacchiamo ... :mrgreen: ... ma per i fatti nostri. Sorry.


io mi defilo da ogni foto, sappiatelo. Le detesto, "mi rubano l'anima" (cit.) e in genere le faccio io. Io come soggetto non se ne parla.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io mi defilo da ogni foto, sappiatelo. Le detesto, "mi rubano l'anima" (cit.) e in genere le faccio io. Io come soggetto non se ne parla.




Ciao AB,

non ho quasi nessuna immagine di me, che mi rappresenta ... cioè foto. 

mi diverto a fotografare piccole parti del corpo ... tipo, la pelle dopo la doccia. 
oppure colorisco la pelle ... e con i raggi del sole, si formano paesaggi bellissimi. 
ora ho una gopro ... e fare le foto sotto l'acqua ... è proprio bello ... ma anche 
quando scendo con velocità giù per la montagna ... me la fisso sul casco e ho 
come un "fotocomando", che quando premo fa delle foto ... 
Poi le ritocco e le lavoro le foto ... è un piccolo hobby ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io mi defilo da ogni foto, sappiatelo. Le detesto, "mi rubano l'anima" (cit.) e in genere le faccio io. Io come soggetto non se ne parla.


Ti faranno un ritratto, allora. A matita (per gli occhi).


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti faranno un ritratto, allora. A matita (per gli occhi).


eh, ma mi rubano l'anima anche così


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao 

non la capisco, questa della foto e dell'anima ... 
è una battuta? o nasconde un certo pensiero ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non la capisco, questa della foto e dell'anima ...
> è una battuta? o nasconde un certo pensiero ...
> ...


Ma nulla, peso si vergogni a farsi fotografare. Nulla di che. Fa il paio con tutte le altre fisime che già aveva detto di avere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non la capisco, questa della foto e dell'anima ...
> è una battuta? o nasconde un certo pensiero ...
> ...


ma no, è la posizione dei pigmei del Borneo, che quando sono stati fotografati (con la Polaroid) si sono stressati tantissimo pensando che fosse stata loro rubata l'anima.

Lo detesto e basta, mi oppongo da più di 2 decenni, praticamente non ho foto di me, se non parti (mani, la sagoma in ombra, i riccioli, roba così e perlopiù presa a tradimento).


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nulla, peso si vergogni a farsi fotografare. Nulla di che. Fa il paio con tutte le altre fisime che già aveva detto di avere.


ma che vuoi? Tu nemmeno vieni a qualsiasi raduno, per la fisima di poter essere beccato...essù.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB,
> 
> non ho quasi nessuna immagine di me, che mi rappresenta ... cioè foto.
> 
> ...


anche io faccio fotografie, le adoro, così come adoro i particolari. Le foto "ricordo" sono altra roba, le lascio alle classi del liceo


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, è la posizione dei pigmei del Borneo, che quando sono stati fotografati (con la Polaroid) si sono stressati tantissimo pensando che fosse stata loro rubata l'anima.
> 
> Lo detesto e basta, mi oppongo da più di 2 decenni, praticamente non ho foto di me, se non parti (mani, la sagoma in ombra, i riccioli, roba così e perlopiù presa a tradimento).



Ciao

ahhhhh ... ma questa è vecchissima, se non erro ... 


Io non è che lo detesto, ma la faccenda è semplicissima,
non sono fotogenica ... cioè, mi fa venire il nervoso ... 
preferisco gli "spezzatini" ... l'iris è stata una delle ultime
che ho scattato ... e se ti accechi con la luce ... 
la pupilla è piccolissima e la iris risplende tutta la sua bellezza! 

Ombre ... o quelli in controluce all'orizonte ... 
oppure, ora mi ricordo ... tre anni fa ho fatto con mia figlia 
delle illusioni ottiche ... fantastici! veramente! 


ok ... mi dilago troppo oggi ... ho la febbre alta. Sorry!


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che vuoi? Tu nemmeno vieni a qualsiasi raduno, per la fisima di poter essere beccato...essù.


Ma più che per fisime proprio perchè di raduni non ne voglio sapere nè ne ho mai voluto sapere. Per la cosa dell'essere beccato: la risevatezza è una qualità, non una fisima, in caso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che per fisime proprio perchè di raduni non ne voglio sapere nè ne ho mai voluto sapere. Per la cosa dell'essere beccato: la risevatezza è una qualità, non una fisima, in caso.


idem per le foto, che se te le fanno poi non si sa mai che giri pigliano, specie nell'era dei social network. Ma no, le mie sono fisime e le tue legittime necessità. Lol. 


io tutelo il mio diritto alla mia immagine. Se mi vuoi vedere, mi devi conoscere e ti deve bastare quello. nsepò?


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

la riservatezza equivale alla privacy ... 
ok. ma nessuno ti torce un capello, 
se gli dai la mano ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao 


ecco, tutta colpa di H7 ... 
ma chi ha detto che si faranno delle foto?

Cioè, in questo sono riservatissima ... dico. 
Poi, non faccio tutto quel viaggio per delle foto ... 
Voglio dire ... non da senso?! ... Vogliamo essere 
riservate con blog a cerchietto chiuso e poi 
facciamo delle foto? ... No, non ci sta proprio. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem per le foto, che se te le fanno poi non si sa mai che giri pigliano, specie nell'era dei social network. Ma no, le mie sono fisime e le tue legittime necessità. Lol.
> 
> 
> io tutelo il mio diritto alla mia immagine. Se mi vuoi vedere, mi devi conoscere e ti deve bastare quello. nsepò?


Ma è chiaro che per me è una necessità legittima, svegliona. Per te molto, ma molto meno, che tranquilla nessuno userà mai la tua faccia per una confezione di cornflakes o su un sito specializzato sulla zoofilia. Porca puttana che mi tocca spiegare. Lol (...)


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> ecco, tutta colpa di H7 ...
> ...


:up: Poi, le foto di particolari, una sorta di ricordo di quel giorno, perché no. Ma la foto segnaletica di gruppo, ma che è, come a scuola?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la riservatezza equivale alla privacy ...
> ok. ma nessuno ti torce un capello,
> ...


Sienne io mica ho nulla in contrario ad incontrare gente. Ma come dico io, quando dico io e chi dico io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che per me è una necessità legittima, svegliona. Per te molto, ma molto meno, che tranquilla nessuno userà mai la tua faccia per una confezione di cornflakes o su un sito specializzato sulla zoofilia. Porca puttana che mi tocca spiegare. Lol (...)


Sì, Joey. Sempre come dice te, anche quando non lo dici. Certamente sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì, Joey. Sempre come dice te, anche quando non lo dici. Certamente sì.


Brava, ricordatene sempre ed occhio ai paparazzi.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne io mica ho nulla in contrario ad incontrare gente. Ma come dico io, quando dico io e chi dico io.


In questo siamo in due. Comunque, 
avevo tralasciato ... la cosa con le foto. 
Perché non ne faccio così, e penso sempre
che anche gli altri ... ora ho dubbi, cavolo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brava, ricordatene sempre ed occhio ai paparazzi.


Ricevuto, capo, non mancherò.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> In questo siamo in due. Comunque,
> avevo tralasciato ... la cosa con le foto.
> Perché non ne faccio così, e penso sempre
> che anche gli altri ... ora ho dubbi, cavolo.


Ma che dubbi, su. Se non vuoi farti fotografare, non farti far foto. Mica è obbligatorio.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che dubbi, su. Se non vuoi farti fotografare, non farti far foto. Mica è obbligatorio.



Di questo forum, sarebbe la prima volta. 
E delle partecipanti mi fido riguardo a ciò. 

Mi era passata per la mente, il raduno del altro forum.
Ma eravamo tantissimi, veramente tanti. Ca. 150.
Una volta a Berlino e una volta a Lucerna. 
E le foto ci sono state ... boh, me di lato e di dietro ... 

Si, qui siamo pochi ... è vero, il tutto è diverso ...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Di questo forum, sarebbe la prima volta.
> E delle partecipanti mi fido riguardo a ciò.
> 
> Mi era passata per la mente, il raduno del altro forum.
> ...


Dicevo che io di norma non ho problemi a farmi fotografare. Ma se per assurdo venissi ad un raduno di un forum sul tradimento (cosa che non farei neanche se fosse un forum di musica, per dire) il problema delle foto me lo porrei, ma non tanto per una fisima mia riguardo alle foto ma perchè essendo un discolo tendo a prendere certe precauzioni. Se uno non ha di sti pensieri e l'idea di un meeting con altri utonti del forum lo attira non vedo perchè mai, eventualmente, non farsi delle foto assieme o anche di gruppo. Ovviamente a scanso di fisime e tare mentali varie, appunto. Per quelle non c'è rimedio.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicevo che io di norma non ho problemi a farmi fotografare. Ma se per assurdo venissi ad un raduno di un forum sul tradimento (cosa che non farei neanche se fosse un forum di musica, per dire) il problema delle foto me lo porrei, ma non tanto per una fisima mia riguardo alle foto ma perchè essendo un discolo tendo a prendere certe precauzioni. Se uno non ha di sti pensieri e l'idea di un meeting con altri utonti del forum lo attira non vedo perchè mai, eventualmente, non farsi delle foto assieme o anche di gruppo. Ovviamente a scanso di fisime e tare mentali varie, appunto. *Per quelle non c'è rimedio*.



Hahahaha! Scusa! Ma non è perché tu te le faresti fare, e altri no, significa che hanno qualcosa che non si possa rimediare. Non è detto, che è dovuto a delle fisse. È una questione di internet, per quello che mi riguarda. Affinché è la mia parola scritta, capirai, che grattata ... alla fine. Ma l'immagine è veramente un'altra cosa ... per me. E se qualcuno che conosco ha piacere ad avermi appesa anche in soggiorno, che lo faccia ... Ma se c'è la rete di mezzo, il discorso cambia ... per me.


----------



## Innominata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Basta fotografare direttamente l'anima e il problema e' risolto:up:!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Hahahaha! Scusa! Ma non è perché tu te le faresti fare, e altri no, significa che hanno qualcosa che non si possa rimediare. Non è detto, che è dovuto a delle fisse. È una questione di internet, per quello che mi riguarda. Affinché è la mia parola scritta, capirai, che grattata ... alla fine. Ma l'immagine è veramente un'altra cosa ... per me. E se qualcuno che conosco ha piacere ad avermi appesa anche in soggiorno, che lo faccia ... Ma se c'è la rete di mezzo, il discorso cambia ... per me.


Il discorso era partito da Anna che detesta le foto tout court o quasi. Poi, siamo sempre lì: se vai ad un raduno con gente che ti piace si presume con tu con queste persone sia a tuo agio, e che in una certa misura ti fidi di loro e dell'uso che faranno dei tuoi dati personali, che magari non sono solo foto ma anche nome, cognome, aspetto, provenienza ed altri dettagli personali o personalissimi che magari hai già divulgato. Quindi il punto è: o ti fidi ed accetti che, purtroppo, la fregatura è pur sempre dietro l'angolo o no e filtri tutto. Ma con persone con le quali magari hai diviso molto di te e del tuo intimo io troverei difficile non farmici una foto assieme per chissà quale timore. Tipo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Hahahaha! Scusa! Ma non è perché tu te le faresti fare, e altri no, significa che hanno qualcosa che non si possa rimediare. Non è detto, che è dovuto a delle fisse. È una questione di internet, per quello che mi riguarda. Affinché è la mia parola scritta, capirai, che grattata ... alla fine. Ma l'immagine è veramente un'altra cosa ... per me. E se qualcuno che conosco ha piacere ad avermi appesa anche in soggiorno, che lo faccia ... Ma se c'è la rete di mezzo, il discorso cambia ... per me.


ma dai, tutte le cose lui non farebbe sono tare mentali 

direi che è un complimento


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso era partito da Anna che detesta le foto tout court o quasi. Poi, siamo sempre lì: se vai ad un raduno con gente che ti piace si presume con tu con queste persone sia a tuo agio, e che in una certa misura ti fidi di loro e dell'uso che faranno dei tuoi dati personali, che magari non sono solo foto ma anche nome, cognome, aspetto, provenienza ed altri dettagli personaleli o personalissimi che magari hai già divulgato. Quindi il punto è: o ti fidi ed accetti che, purtroppo, la fregatura è pur sempre dietro l'angolo o no e filtri tutto. Ma con persone con le quali magari hai diviso molto di te e del tuo intimo io troverei difficile non farmici una foto assieme per chissà quale timore. Tipo.



Si. Tendo a fidarmi, comunque. Ma non in un senso, "sbadato", da "testa vuota" ... 

Ho divulgato solo cose, su qui ... tengo la schiena dritta senza problemi. 
Cose, che anche se lo sa ... non so chi, non possono nuocermi, in nessun modo. 
Il resto ... sta in cassa forte ... figuriamoci. Non dormirei proprio più. Mizzica ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso era partito da Anna che detesta le foto tout court o quasi. Poi, siamo sempre lì: se vai ad un raduno con gente che ti piace si presume con tu con queste persone sia a tuo agio, e che in una certa misura ti fidi di loro e dell'uso che faranno dei tuoi dati personali, che magari non sono solo foto ma anche nome, cognome, aspetto, provenienza ed altri dettagli personaleli o personalissimi che magari hai già divulgato. Quindi il punto è: o ti fidi ed accetti che, purtroppo, la fregatura è pur sempre dietro l'angolo o no e filtri tutto. Ma con persone con le quali magari hai diviso molto di te e del tuo intimo io troverei difficile non farmici una foto assieme per chissà quale timore. Tipo.


eh, tu troveresti difficile non farti etc. Altri no, il problema dove sta e soprattutto perché te lo poni tu? Manco fossi il re sul serio...Ma poi quale timore (oltre a quello legittimissimo di internet), se ti piacciono fattele fare, se non ti piacciono no. Poi sarei io l'autoritaria, io già mi sono annoiata a dover spiegare a te una cosa che non ti riguarda 

in effetti, parlavo con Sienne e ci siamo capite benissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, tu troveresti difficile non farti etc. Altri no, il problema dove sta e soprattutto perché te lo poni tu? Manco fossi il re sul serio...Ma poi quale timore (oltre a quello legittimissimo di internet), se ti piacciono fattele fare, se non ti piacciono no. Poi sarei io l'autoritaria, io già mi sono annoiata a dover spiegare a te una cosa che non ti riguarda
> 
> in effetti, parlavo con Sienne e ci siamo capite benissimo


E zitta un po', polaroid.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Si. Tendo a fidarmi, comunque. Ma non in un senso, "sbadato", da "testa vuota" ...
> 
> Ho divulgato solo cose, su qui ... tengo la schiena dritta senza problemi.
> Cose, che anche se lo sa ... non so chi, non possono nuocermi, in nessun modo.
> Il resto ... sta in cassa forte ... figuriamoci. Non dormirei proprio più. Mizzica ...


L'importante infatti è fare le cose con buon senso e non per partito preso. Foto comprese, eventualmente.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Si. Tendo a fidarmi, comunque. Ma non in un senso, "sbadato", da "testa vuota" ...
> 
> Ho divulgato solo cose, su qui ... tengo la schiena dritta senza problemi.
> Cose, che anche se lo sa ... non so chi, non possono nuocermi, in nessun modo.
> Il resto ... sta in cassa forte ... figuriamoci. Non dormirei proprio più. Mizzica ...



No, non è tutto vero. Una cosa ho detto, ad una persona poco prima, 
che il tutto si mettesse a posto. Ma che si mettesse a posto, non lo sapevo. 
perciò ... no. ma ora, tutto ok ...


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante infatti è fare le cose con buon senso e non per partito preso. *Foto comprese, eventualmente.*



Nananana ... nessuna possibilità, per una "scivolata" ...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Nananana ... nessuna possibilità, per una "scivolata" ...


Fai tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E zitta un po', polaroid.


ahahaha, esci dal 3D, pisellomunito, ché non è roba per te :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai tu.



Infatti. Non so molte cose, ma una la so, da quando sono piccolissima. 
Ascoltare a destra e a sinistra ... ma alla fine, "fai tu", perché solo tu, poi paghi. 
Ma il miglior consigliere ... è il gioco di testa e pancia ... fino ad ora, non mi sono bruciata. 
Corna ... 
oh, le porto pure ...


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahaha, esci dal 3D, pisellomunito, ché non è roba per te :mrgreen:



Ciao AB


Ahahahahahahaha!!!!


Ohhhh ... di norma non racconto, quando mi capitano certe cose ... 

allora: pisellominuto -> il pisello fatto alla minute ... ahahaha!
Non capivo ... ora si, ora ho capito ... ok. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Poi una foto di gruppo con didascalie esplicative per identificare ciascuna delle partecipanti ce la spedite?


No :mrgreen: Ciao bello :baciooi perdi la testa per un'altra che non son io ....caro fan ...che facciamo ?!?!:mrgreen::mrgreen: Come va tesoro?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sorridenti probabilmente, fotogeniche chissà.


Hai ragione


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che vuoi? Tu nemmeno vieni a qualsiasi raduno, per la fisima di poter essere beccato...essù.


Beccato da chi ? Sarà mica ricercato ? :mrgreen::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem per le foto, che se te le fanno poi non si sa mai che giri pigliano, specie nell'era dei social network. Ma no, le mie sono fisime e le tue legittime necessità. Lol.
> 
> 
> io tutelo il mio diritto alla mia immagine. Se mi vuoi vedere, mi devi conoscere e ti deve bastare quello. nsepò?


Certo che se po' :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahahaha!!!!
> ...


 fai passi da gigante!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne io mica ho nulla in contrario ad incontrare gente. Ma come dico io, quando dico io e chi dico io.


Ma perché il resto del mondo che fa ? :singleeyeiversamente non credo ...esser senzienti mi sembra il minimo richiesto


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che se po' :up:


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché il resto del mondo che fa ? :singleeyeiversamente non credo ...esser senzienti mi sembra il minimo richiesto


Il resto del mondo fa i meetings. Ops, scusate il mio pisello. Ciao.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il resto del mondo fa i meetings. Ops, scusate il mio pisello. Ciao.



A questo punto, ci sta alla minute ... 
Si nascondono due sensi ... cioè, due immagini ...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il resto del mondo fa i meetings. Ops, scusate il mio pisello. Ciao.


Ah no mai partecipato a meetings solo a Convention però costretta da esigenze ed ingerenze lavorative :singleeye: Soprattutto la seconda :sonar: ti ha dato un segnale ... Il pisello intendo ...ehiiii che ti dimentichi di me ?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up: Poi, le foto di particolari, una sorta di ricordo di quel giorno, perché no. Ma la foto segnaletica di gruppo, ma che è, come a scuola?


Non credevo che una foto potesse scatenare sto putiferio.
E se proponevo una ripresa video che succedeva? Mi bannavate? :-D :-D


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non credevo che una foto potesse scatenare sto putiferio.
> E se proponevo una ripresa video che succedeva? Mi bannavate? :-D :-D


o ti ignoravamo :smile:

il putiferio, coeme sempre, lo ha cercato di scatenare Joey


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> o ti ignoravamo :smile:
> 
> il putiferio, coeme sempre, lo ha cercato di scatenare Joey


Credo che tutti noi utenti maschietti siamo curiosi di vedere come e' in carne ed ossa la nostra interlocutrice donna e viceversa, suppongo. Ma mi era sfuggito che un incontro riservato solo a voi signore e che in effetti la privacy e' importante.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che tutti noi utenti maschietti siamo curiosi di vedere come e' in carne ed ossa la nostra interlocutrice donna e viceversa, suppongo. Ma mi era sfuggito che un incontro riservato solo a voi signore e che in effetti la privacy e' importante.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No :mrgreen: Ciao bello :baciooi perdi la testa per un'altra che non son io ....caro fan ...che facciamo ?!?!:mrgreen::mrgreen: Come va tesoro?


Ciao a te mia cara amica. Giuro non era per scegliere la più bella del reame o la prossima vittima del mio fascino irresistibile (sic!) ma solo un pour parler. Bacioni


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> o ti ignoravamo :smile:
> 
> il putiferio, coeme sempre, lo ha cercato di scatenare Joey


Eccerto, che la colpa è mia se non ti sei fatta mai vedere da uno bravo ed hai ancora il timore che l'uomo bianco ti rubi l'anima con il suo voodoo malvagio, amica Kodak. La privacy, come no. Vabbè. Scusate il pisello.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah no mai partecipato a meetings solo a Convention però costretta da esigenze ed ingerenze lavorative :singleeye: Soprattutto la seconda :sonar: ti ha dato un segnale ... Il pisello intendo ...ehiiii che ti dimentichi di me ?


Di te? No no, macchè. Saluti dall'arnese.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di te? No no, macchè. Saluti dall'arnese.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ah grazie


----------



## Homer (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ma dov'è il 3D del raduno?? Quando?? Chi partecipa?? Ma alla fine si fa??


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma dov'è il 3D del raduno?? Quando?? Chi partecipa?? Ma alla fine si fa??


1) sei maschio? Il 3D non è questo, ma quello del conte (erompe il virtuale)
2) non lo sei? il 3D è questo
3) non sei certo/a? Pensaci su


----------



## Homer (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> 1) sei maschio? Il 3D non è questo, ma quello del conte (erompe il virtuale)
> 2) non lo sei? il 3D è questo
> 3) *non sei certo/a? Pensaci su *




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Cazzo, ho sbagliato 3D!! Dov'è quello del Conte??


Ops......trovato


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Signore*

... Roma batte Firenze con largo scarto. 
Luogo, dunque: ROMA.

Considerando le gravidanze, periodo proposto: marzo.
A voi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Chissà. Forse. Magari.


----------



## lolapal (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... Roma batte Firenze con largo scarto.
> Luogo, dunque: ROMA.
> 
> Considerando le gravidanze, periodo proposto: marzo.
> A voi.


Prima o seconda metà? :smile:


----------



## Innominata (8 Febbraio 2014)

Non più tardi di marzo mi pare una buona idea, le Signore in attesa saranno ancora (per poco) agili e snelle, con le vene ancora continenti, inoltre a marzo non ci dovrebbe essere pericolo di capatine di afa e caldane improvvise (ricordo due o tre giorni di maggio l'anno scorso:unhappy ne' affollamento di turisti pasquali...
A loro la scelta della prima o della seconda quindicina:up:, se la proposta marzolina garba:smile:.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Prima o seconda metà? :smile:


Io la seconda metà non ci sono. E mi scuso, ma mi è venuto in mente solo ora... la primissima settimana di aprile, forse meglio :singleeye: , scusasse, ehm...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non più tardi di marzo mi pare una buona idea, le Signore in attesa saranno ancora (per poco) agili e snelle, con le vene ancora continenti, inoltre a marzo non ci dovrebbe essere pericolo di capatine di afa e caldane improvvise (ricordo due o tre giorni di maggio l'anno scorso:unhappy ne' affollamento di turisti pasquali...
> A loro la scelta della prima o della seconda quindicina:up:, se la proposta marzolina garba:smile:.


E vennero le idi di marzo


----------



## dimmidinò (28 Febbraio 2014)

firenze!!!


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Solo una cosa, poi torno a farmi i fatti miei.
Secondo me chi si prende la briga di organizzare dovrebbe fissare data e luogo. Poi chi c'è c'è e chi non c'è non c'è.
Mettervi d'accordo tutte sarà pressoché impossibile.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (2 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo una cosa, poi torno a farmi i fatti miei.
> Secondo me chi si prende la briga di organizzare dovrebbe fissare data e luogo. Poi chi c'è c'è e chi non c'è non c'è.
> Mettervi d'accordo tutte sarà pressoché impossibile.
> 
> Buscopann



:up: quoto


----------



## Zod (2 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non più tardi di marzo mi pare una buona idea, le Signore in attesa saranno ancora (per poco) agili e snelle, con le vene ancora continenti, inoltre a marzo non ci dovrebbe essere pericolo di capatine di afa e caldane improvvise (ricordo due o tre giorni di maggio l'anno scorso:unhappy ne' affollamento di turisti pasquali...
> A loro la scelta della prima o della seconda quindicina:up:, se la proposta marzolina garba:smile:.


Fate l'8 Marzo, la festa delle donne, così nessuno guardando il vostro gruppo penserà ad una confraternita di lesbiche con gay da inseminazione appresso. Le "Trad Queen".


----------

